# Mobile Phone Programming [c++/J2ME/Symbian/BREW/WinCE/Linux]



## lilovirus (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi All,

Increasing uses of Mobile phone and mobile phone manufacturer are developing smart phone with high end capabilities, these handsets can be used to solve alot of problem and could replace the desktop computing interns of usage, for example chatting to people and email can be send/receive on the move, using mobile phone.
still today most of the normal people uses PC only for communication and gaming, and these task can be accomplished by smart phones.

So I see a bright future in mobile programming for various handsets.
Symbian/Brew/WinCE/Linux - Operating systems for handheld devices
J2ME - low-range to high end phones almost all phone supports J2ME.
C++ - It is most widely used language to develop software and device drivers for handheld devices.

People who are interested in developing software for mobile devices can contribute their innovative Ideas to this forum so we can help each other.

Enjoy Mobile Programming.

Lilo Virus
----------


----------



## j_h (Dec 25, 2008)

lilovirus said:


> still today most of the normal people uses PC only for communication and gaming, and these task can be accomplished by smart phones.
> 
> So I see a bright future in mobile programming for various handsets.


I would agree with the fact that there is a bright future for mobile programming but the only game I play on my smartphone is sudoku


----------

